# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Ремонт квартир под ключ

## ford13

Могу предложить профессиональных ремонтников. 
8(926)379-09-14 Алексей 
Алексей - руководитель фирмы, занимающейся ремонтами любой сложности, в т.ч. по евростандарту. Он организует за вас весь этот хлопотный и беспокойный процесс. Спектр его услуг не ограничивается только непосредственным ремонтом – он берет на себя все этапы: разработку дизайна, снабжение, подбор материалов и элементов интерьера, ремонт, отделку «под ключ», уборку после строительных работ. К тому же, он , как оптовик, имеет значительные скидки у поставщиков стройматериалов (а это ваша выгода) и соблюдает регламент проведения строительных работ (ваши соседи будут довольны). Также, он является официальным дилером компании «Окна Хоббит» - возможность недорого и качественно поменять окна и остеклить балконы. Примеры его работ - это более сотни квартир и лоджий в г. Люберцы, Люберецком р-не пос. Октябрьский и по всей Московской области, а рекомендации от благодарных заказчиков вы можете посмотреть на форумах этих домов, перейдя по ссылкам:
http://www.stroi-f.ru/2011-01-09-13-14-34
http://www.krasnaya-gorka.com/viewto...301678#p301678
http://www.krasnaya-gorka.com/viewto...270830#p270830
http://www.krasnaya-gorka.com/viewto...244698#p244698
http://www.oktmilya.ru/forum/viewtop...?p=10652#10652
http://www.oktmilya.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=500/
http://www.oktmilya.ru/forum/viewtop...1330bc78#13727
Соотношение цена-качество Вас приятно удивит.
8(926)379-09-14 
8(495)510-88-62 Алексей
http://www.stroi-f.ru

----------

